# αυτοδιοίκηση = self-government | τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση = local government



## nickel (Jun 9, 2010)

Βλέπω σε καλό λεξικό, στο λήμμα για την *τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση*, το μετάφρασμα _local self-administration_. Δεν αποκλείεται να ειπωθεί έτσι, αλλά, για παράδειγμα, στο .uk θα βρείτε μόνο 40 τέτοια ευρήματα. Ο συνηθισμένος όρος είναι *local government*. Οπότε:
*οι εκπρόσωποι της Τοπικής Αυτοδιοίκησης = local government officials, local government representatives*
*φορείς της τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης = local government bodies, local authorities *( ; )

Επίσης, για την *αυτοδιοίκηση* η πρώτη μετάφραση είναι το *self-government*. Το *self-rule* ταιριάζει σε πολλές χρήσεις, ενώ το *self-administration* είναι της μόδας με τη σημασία της *αυτοχορήγησης* (φαρμάκων, π.χ. ινσουλίνης). Το *self-management*, που είναι η πρώτη επιλογή ενός λεξικού, αποδίδει καλύτερα την *αυτοδιαχείριση*.

*self-rule* (OED)
1900 G. B. Shaw Let. 14 Mar. (1972) II. 156 The definite intention to clear out of India as soon as the natives are capable of self rule is the most pious of superfluities. 1978 Times 5 May 6/8 There is apprehension‥. that Israel will impose its own peace plan which offers a measure of self-rule for the West Bank.

Νομίζω ότι το *Palestinian self-rule* έχει καθιερωθεί σαν *Παλαιστινιακή αυτοδιάθεση*, αν και συνήθως έχουμε *αυτοδιάθεση = self-determination*. _Αυτοδιάθεση, αυτονομία ή ανεξαρτησία_ είναι οι αποδόσεις και του *home rule*.

Υπάρχουν αρκετά ευρήματα για *αυτοκυβέρνηση* και *αυτοδιακυβέρνηση* (*self-governance*). Για το *αυτοδιοίκητο των πανεπιστημίων* διαλέγουμε ανάμεσα σε *academic self-governance* και *academic self-government*.

Αντιγράφω και από το *self-governance* της Wikipedia:

*Self-governance* is an abstract concept that refers to several scales of organization.

It may refer to personal conduct or family units but more commonly refers to larger scale activities, i.e., professions, industry bodies, religions and political units, up to and including autonomous regions and aboriginal peoples (or others within nation-states who enjoy some sovereign rights). It falls within the larger context of governance and principles such as consent of the governed, and may involve non-profit organizations and corporate governance.

It can be used to describe a people or group being able to exercise all of the necessary functions of power without intervention from any authority which they cannot themselves alter. *Self-rule* is associated then in contexts where there is the end of colonial rule, absolute government or monarchy, as well as demands for autonomy by religious, ethnic or geographic regions which perceive themselves as being unrepresented or underrepresented in a national government. It is therefore a fundamental tenet of republican government and democracy as well as nationalism. Gandhi's term "swaraj" (see also "satygraha") is a branch of this self-rule ideology. Another major proponent of self-rule when a government's actions are immoral is Thoreau.

Generally when self-governance of nation-states is discussed, it is called *national sovereignty* – a concept important in international law.​

Ρίξτε άφθονους τους οβολούς σας, παρακαλώ, γιατί πόση αυτοχορήγηση να κάνω;

Π.χ. ποια είναι η καλύτερη μετάφραση για το *Αυτοκέφαλο* της Ελλαδικής Εκκλησίας; The self-government of the Greek Church; the independence of the Greek Church;


----------



## pidyo (Jun 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> Π.χ. ποια είναι η καλύτερη μετάφραση για το *Αυτοκέφαλο* της Ελλαδικής Εκκλησίας; The self-government of the Greek Church; the independence of the Greek Church;


Οι αρμόδιοι χρησιμοποιούν το μάλλον ζολώτειο "the autocephalous status of..."


----------



## Themis (Jun 9, 2010)

Σε πλαίσιο της ΕΕ έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί και το "τοπική διοίκηση" σαν απόδοση του "local government". Όσο κι αν αυτό ξενίζει τον Έλληνα, ο λόγος ήταν σοβαρός: διαπιστώθηκε πως, όταν ήθελαν να κάνουν λόγο για κάποιο επίπεδο διοίκησης κατά τρόπο που να πιάνει όλες τις χώρες, υπήρχαν μερικές που στο επίπεδο αυτό δεν είχαν εκλεγμένους φορείς (συνήθως σε κάποια περιοχή ή σε ειδικές περιπτώσεις). Όπως καλή ώρα στην Ελλάδα το νομαρχιακό επίπεδο έως σχετικά πρόσφατα και το περιφερειακό επίπεδο για κάποιο διάστημα. Νομίζω επομένως ότι καλό είναι να προστεθεί και η "τοπική διοίκηση" δίπλα στην "τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση" (ύστερα ίσως από μια άνω τελεία, για να είναι κατανοητό ότι γίνεται κάποια διάκριση). Το ίδιο ισχύει βέβαια και για το "regional government". Θα έπρεπε να προσθέσω ότι η γενική διαβάθμιση των επιπέδων αυτών περιλαμβάνει συνήθως μόνο τρία: εθνικό, περιφερειακό και τοπικό. Δεν είναι δεδομένο ότι, μιλώντας για άλλες χώρες, το local government δεν περιλαμβάνει π.χ. το επίπεδο επαρχίας με διορισμένο έπαρχο.


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2010)

Δεν θα το έλεγα ζολώτειο, παρόλο που είναι εξειδικευμένης χρησης για τις εκκλησίες. Το αυτοκέφαλο της Ελλαδικής Εκκλησίας είναι επομένως the autocephaly of the Greek Orthodox Church
Autocephaly (literally "self-headed") is the status of a church within the Orthodox Church whose primatial bishop does not report to any higher-ranking bishop.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2010)

Themis said:


> Νομίζω επομένως ότι καλό είναι να προστεθεί και η "τοπική διοίκηση" δίπλα στην "τοπική αυτοδιοίκηση" (ύστερα ίσως από μια άνω τελεία, για να είναι κατανοητό ότι γίνεται κάποια διάκριση).



Ωραίο! Αλλά όχι για τον τίτλο, που είναι ελληνοαγγλικός, αλλά σε πλαισιάκι με τα διάφορα μεταφράσματα που μπορεί να προστεθεί κάποια στιγμή στο τέλος του πρώτου μηνύματος, σαν σούμα της συζήτησης.


----------



## Themis (Jun 9, 2010)

nickel said:


> όχι για τον τίτλο, που είναι ελληνοαγγλικός, αλλά σε πλαισιάκι με τα διάφορα μεταφράσματα που μπορεί να προστεθεί κάποια στιγμή


Ευχαριστώ που κάλυψες τη γκάφα μου με τόση ευγένεια. Από πού προμηθεύεσαι υπομονή;
 Γιατί δεν καταφέρνω να διαβάσω προσεκτικά τι γράφουν οι άλλοι πριν απαντήσω;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2010)

Απλώς το καταθέτω εδώ για την ώρα που θα αποφασίσουμε να επεκτείνουμε τα διοικητικά επίπεδα, να θυμηθούμε να ρίξουμε μια ματιά και στις διαφορές (που φαίνεται να μπερδεύουν ακόμη και τους αγγλόφωνους) μεταξύ central government (εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια στον γκούγκλη ενώ η αγγλοβίκη παραπέμπει στην ομοσπονδιακή κυβέρνηση, federal government) και centralized government (μόνο λίγα εκατομμύρια στον γκούγκλη, αλλά με ομώνυμο άρθρο στην αγγλοβίκη).


----------

